# Roughing electrical in structural shotcrete



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never worked with that material. Be sure to take pictures along the way and post them, along with your experiences with installation.

Oh....Welcome to the forum!:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you screw a strip of wood or metal to the box and then maybe attach it to the rebar or just leave it for support.


----------



## dsdsds (Jul 12, 2013)

I might be able to use the rebar tie wire with a run in each direction (up, down, left, right) so that it is pretty well secured... wood is probably not an option, as I've only ever seen wood left in footings (when they break off the stakes) - whereas this is a finished structural wall.

The rebar guys will be on site on Monday, so I'll ask them what they've seen as well... and I'll be sure to post photos of whatever I come up with.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we use chairs metal or plastic if specs call out to not touch rebar thats find use conduit chairs they come in different sizes ..


Were not talking about duct bank spacers were talking about metal galvinized wire chairs 

Most of the time we use scrap rebar in walls we add extra rebar to attach our stuff .

You never use wood ever to support in wall ruff its just not done .


----------



## dsdsds (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome photos and tips. Based on the info you gave, I found: http://www.daytonsuperior.com/artifacts/ds_bar_support_hb.pdf

... which seems to have a pretty wide variety of metal galvinized wire chairs. Using scrap rebar also seems like a good way to go.

Thanks again!


----------

